# Do Rats Play With You?



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey. I have had hamsters most the time but rats on youtube look more friendly. After i learned abit about them im going to get 2 as i know they live better together. Do rats acctually play with you and if yes what do you do to play with them?

Thank you 

Cerys x


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yes rats can be very friendly, much better than hamsters in my expeirence. They love to play with your hand as if it were another rat, like tussles and tickling that they do with each other. With mine one likes to chase balls, the other likes to pick them up and haul off with them. They also like to play 'you can't see me when I go behind your back' game. They go behind my back, and when I turn to one side they run the other way, thinking their soo clever . There are so many games you can play and teach them. Rats are beyond fun and you won't be disapointed with how wonderful they are.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes! Rats play a LOT. Mine enjoy wrestling with my hands (not so much now that they're getting older), stealing stuff, and chasing things around. They're very affectionate and activley seek my attention, and every time I come in my room, they jump to the door of the cage, wanting to be held and petted. They all have very different personalities. Rosebud's the clever one, Romeo's the sweet romantic who puts up with anything, and Snitch is the big oaf, not very smart, kind of grumpy, but cute anyways. It's very much like having tiny little people in rats suits, except they don't argue with you.  

As for other games- Hide and seek is popular for mine, and of course chasing games. Some rats will swim for peas or corn in water, and many will steal things just so you try to get them back. They can also be taught tricks, such as running through an obstacle course, closing or opening a door, or standing up on command. Many will come when called, and some learn to use a litterbox. (Mine don't like litterboxes)

As much as they like games, they'll also be snuggly, though this is more of a boy thing than a girl thing. My rats will play for a while, but then Snitch will fall asleep on me or next to me, then Romeo will, and then, a while later, Rosebud will join them. She's more insterested in games. They're usually content to be petted, and my two boys will allow me to scratch thier tummies and chests.

I've heard bad things about hamsters, and from my experience you will love rats very much more. They're far friendlier and rarely bite. I love all of mine


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, my boys love to play with me! They will peep out and wait for me to go after them, then they hide and come back for more.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

My heart rat Rane, (RIP), loved to play. She liked to be rolled on the floor, she'd tuck her feet and hands into her belly and look at me like, "I'm ready". She also liked to be tossed backwards on the couch, bed, or a blanket on the floor. After I'd toss her, she'd run around excitedly in a big circle, then back over to me to be tossed or rolled again.


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

mine LOVES to play I will tickle his belly and he will play bite me and roll around then he jets off jumping and running but not for long. He quickly comes running back jumps in my lap for more. I love that he will come running just as fast as he can when I call him. In the morning when he knows Im awake there he is climbed up on the front gate looking at the lock for me to open it. I have been pleasantly surprised by the personality of my little guy. However, with mine hes way to curious for loving, he will let me pet him and hold briefly but then he wants down to run and search and play, fine by me as Ive heard this stage doesnt last forever with the boys. I will get my cuddle time in later. Right now were working on trust, bonding and PLAY PLAY PLAY!!!


----------



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

aww that sounds delightfull tbh my hamsters i cant play with them or toss them about so u can chuck rats about gentaly?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats love to be tossed, toss them onto pillows and beds, they come running back for more it's adorable.


----------



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh right, didnt know that at all im looking forward to getting my 2 new rats to live together


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure to take the time for them to get to know and trust you, once thats done you can do just about anything LOL, they are amazing, you wont be disappointed. Do make sure to listen for sneezing as I was warned by many member here, they were right, my little one was sick but hes ok and on the mend. The people here are great and knowledgeable!!!


----------



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

oh yes deffo where did you get your beauties from if u dont mind me asking ?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I’ve only had a couple that really like to hand wrestle with me, but they are all super affectionate and will lick and groom me. You can’t walk by their cages without them all hanging off the doors begging for attention. They’re so incredibly social, they almost act more like dogs than rodents.


----------



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

awww thats so cute i cant waigt till i get 2


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Nix and Fern play with me, but they're much younger then the big girls. All my rats so far have been the sort of rats to come charging over to see me when the cage is opened to groom my fingers and beg for out time.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes! Everyone else just about covered it. They love to chase and wrestle with your hands and PEEKABOO! Hahah they love that, and cat toys like feathery things on the end of a fishing pole thing, they love that too. And those jingly cat balls that a lot of people mention, if you hang a few from the top of the cage they have an absolute ball playing with them, though you may not get much sleep if they're in your room haha. You'll LOVE having rats, I've had a bunch of hamsters in my life and they don't compare to rats at all. Though of course I loved them too, they're just not as playful and they bite a lot more. My rats have never bitten me. Good luck!


----------

